# Bomb?



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Rumour is that there has ben a bomb in the piramids plateau? Any news about this?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Bomb explodes near Egyptian pyramids, injuring 3 - World Wires - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

_
The officials say the explosion was triggered by peddlers who saw metal glinting out of the sand and began hitting it with iron sticks, thinking the casing might conceal valuable goods. Three of them were seriously wounded. _

Egypt has entered into London's Olympics field events..... When I asked what events the committee said "Heading the shot and catching the javelin."

Alan.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Bomb explodes near Egyptian pyramids, injuring 3 - World Wires - MiamiHerald.com


if true and no disrespect to the ones who got hurt,
but when they say poked with sticks by peddlers think they meant bomb squad,
as ive seen them in action, a suspicious bag was cordened off by rope the police inside the ares and then one guy repeatedly picked up and dropped the bag.
so a new make safe device, possibly, because it didnt go off and smiles all around.
bat :clap2:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Its wonderfull, there is not a day goes by when you do not see or hear of some thing more stupid than yesterdays act of stupidity.

Next time you see some one stamping around with there fingers in there ears- you will know its the mine clearance boys


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Some reports suggest those involved were children. 

AFP: Three hurt by 'small explosion near Pyramids'

:frown:


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Some reports suggest those involved were children.
> 
> AFP: Three hurt by 'small explosion near Pyramids'
> 
> :frown:


I hope not but it makes better coverage,
Waiting to see papers ,
My daughter came home yesterday saying there were men with guns running around her school , so waiting for the dear parents letter today to see if it's true, and if so how much extra there going to charge for extra curricular activity.
The point is now I don't believe anything unless I see it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> I hope not but it makes better coverage,
> Waiting to see papers ,
> My daughter came home yesterday saying there were men with guns running around her school , so waiting for the dear parents letter today to see if it's true, and if so how much extra there going to charge for extra curricular activity.
> The point is now I don't believe anything unless I see it.




I have heard this story today as

Two thugs tried to steal a car from the school but the bus with children on board tried to block its escape route and a shouting match occured one thug got out of the car and shot the driver dead and shot another man in the leg.. this was from the mother of a boy who attends the school.

Also heard this morning about the murder of a famous Egyptian designer in Mohandiseen apparantly found stabbed to death and one of the stabbing through the eye..


----------

